# bild klein ---> klick ----> groß



## blubber (4. Mai 2002)

Hi,

ich hab folgendes Problem: In einem img Ordner befinden sich mehrere Bilder mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen. Nun möchte ich diese Bilder auf meiner Homepage alle untereinander anzeigen lassen, jedoch im kleinformat. Aber ALLE in selber größe. Z.B. 200 auf 200 Pixel oder so. Wenn man dann auf ein Bild klickt, soll das Bild in einem Fenster OHNE Menüleiste usw. geöffnet werden, dann natürlich mit normaler Größe.

Kann mir jemand den Code dafür posten? Am besten mit Erklärungen, weil ich von JAVA leider NULL Ahnung hab.

Wär echt nett.

bye


----------



## braindad (4. Mai 2002)

*HEAD*

```
<script>
function info(Bild,Bw,Bh){
 win = window.open('about:blank','Info','width='+ Bw + ',height='+ Bh);
 win.document.writeln('<html><head><title> ALKOHOL </title></head>');
 win.document.writeln('<body background=\"'+ Bild +'\"></body></html>');
}
</script>
```

*AUFRUF*

```
<a href="javascript:info('img/alkohol.jpg',579,396)"><img src="img/alkohol.jpg" border="0"></a>
```

"java script" ohne das leerzeichen schreiben - also zusammen


----------



## blubber (4. Mai 2002)

Hi,

kann es sein, dass dein script genau andersrum funktioniert? 
ich habs mal mit nem bild getestet, im IE seh ich das große, wenn ich draufklick, wird mir ein kleiner auschnitt in nem extra fenster angezeigt. aber ich wills ja andersrum. Das heisst, im IE soll das bild klein sein, und wenn man draufklickt solls groß werden.

bye


----------



## Nuklearflo (5. Mai 2002)

Das Script ist OK, vielleicht solltest du einfach mal die Grafiken vertauschen  

Schönen Sonntag nachmittag noch

Nuklearflo


----------



## blubber (5. Mai 2002)

Grafiken vertauschen??

Ich hab doch nur eine Grafik, als ein einziges Bild. Und ich möchte, dass der mir das Bild automatisch kleiner macht, damit mehrere auf die hompeage passen. Wenn man dann draufklickt, soll es in normalgröße angezeigt werden.

bye


----------



## Nuklearflo (5. Mai 2002)

Achso, alles klar...

dann musst du in dem <img>-Tag die Größe für das Bild definieren!

d
D.h.:
<img src="/pics/bild.gif" width=200 height=200>

mit width und height definierst du die Größe für das Bild. Im Beispiel sind das 200 Pixel...

Gruß

Flo


----------



## braindad (5. Mai 2002)

upps, stimmt. die größe des "thumbnails" mußt du selber angeben. wie oben von Nuklearflo beschrieben. hatte ich total übersehen


----------



## blubber (6. Mai 2002)

wunderbar, danke jungx 

bye


----------

